# Wall Lizards!



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Got a few pics of these cute l'il guys a couple of days a go at a local Botanic Garden. They were so small and fast! Very cute l'il lizards! I was expecting them to bit a lot bigger than they were so I did well to spot them!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice lizard  and some ace pics :2thumb:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Nice Wall lizard, plenty of those on the IOW.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great piccies


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice pic, when i went to greece a few months ago i saw loads of pellopenses wall lizards which are the largest an most colourful of the wall lizards, they have electric blue sides. At th ancient site of olympia i spent more time looking at lizards than ancient ruins:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great pics...

...and believe it or not, i have those here... i used to catch them in cincinnati, just down the river...

they are thriving here...

next time i'm in cincinnati i may look for them again...

very cool... exotic by our standards!:2thumb:


----------

